# bosch door hinge template 83038



## bcflyfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a large quantity of doors that I am changing in my house and bought a bosch door hinge jig 83038 to help speed the hinge routering process . Problem I have is there are no instructions with it and after a extensive search , cant find one online .

I could probably fubble my way through and practice on a piece of scrap until I figure it out but I was wondering if anyone might own that jig ( or a Stanley t - h8 ) and have the instructions that they could help me out .

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I have the old Stanley version of that system. I looked for a manual, but the only "manual" I seem to have is just a list of safety rules.

It's pretty straight-forward. Made for use with a 1/2" diameter bit and a 5/8" OD template guide bushing.

The "cross-bar" is set for the hinge size and the "connector strips" are set for the door height. There is a "stop pin" that is set for door thickness.

Definitely try it on scrap first. There is a sliding stop that will let you fine-tune the mortise length.

HTH


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I searched a little and it looks like Milwaukee now owns the rights to this jig.

Here is a link to the Milwaukee manual: Butt Hinge Template


----------



## bcflyfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you kindly jerry . Did not think to check out the Milwaukee one . That link is exactly what I was looking for . The Milwaukee is a true replica of the bosch/Stanley jig .

Will play with it on scrap .

Many thanks

tm


----------

